# Storage ?



## johnnybuds (Mar 11, 2008)

I hear its better to keep you smoke in the refrigerator. If so i would use a container. Would you "Vacume seal" it or just close the lid?


Thanks JB


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

I wouldnt vacuum seal the buds. I dont think that would be the greatest idea. You definitely wouldnt want to vacuum seal them in bags because it would smash the buds into a brick. You dont want that. We've all bought that weed before and its crap.

I usually hang the buds in a dark closet with a very small fan for some air circulation and let them dry like that. Usually takes around 7-10 days to dry all of the buds. I then put the buds in mason jars and let them cure for about 2-3 weeks in the jars. I open the jars daily to let some air in for a few minutes then seal them up again. You have to make sure the buds are dry before putting them into the jars, though. If they arent dry enough, they could possibly mold if left like that and you didnt notice. 

Just my thoughts. There are many different ways you can dry and cure it and this is the method I use. Good luck and take care on whatever you do decide to do and keep us posted. Take care my friend.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 12, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I wouldnt vacuum seal the buds. I dont think that would be the greatest idea. You definitely wouldnt want to vacuum seal them in bags because it would smash the buds into a brick. You dont want that. We've all bought that weed before and its crap.
> 
> I usually hang the buds in a dark closet with a very small fan for some air circulation and let them dry like that. Usually takes around 7-10 days to dry all of the buds. I then put the buds in mason jars and let them cure for about 2-3 weeks in the jars. I open the jars daily to let some air in for a few minutes then seal them up again. You have to make sure the buds are dry before putting them into the jars, though. If they arent dry enough, they could possibly mold if left like that and you didnt notice.
> 
> Just my thoughts. There are many different ways you can dry and cure it and this is the method I use. Good luck and take care on whatever you do decide to do and keep us posted. Take care my friend.


 

Smokey

Do you think it will cruch them in a cantainer ?? This is cured weed i'm talking about.


So i would be better if i just put it in a container and put the lid on in the frig??


----------



## Hustla (Mar 12, 2008)

what you wanna do dog is smoke it


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 12, 2008)

Hustla said:
			
		

> what you wanna do dog is smoke it




It hard to do all at once


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2008)

I am trying to cure in the fridge right now.Slow process.I do keep my buds in the fridge for storage.I just keep them in the same Mason jars that I cured them in.I just pull out the buds that I am gonna smoke and leave the rest in the fridge.You dont need to seal the tops on the jars.Self sealers.Keep it GREEN


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 12, 2008)

Platic containers (including vacuum sealed) IME can degrade the taste of the bud, sometimes even giving it a funny taste.

GLASS JARS ONLY!!!

It pay's off big time:

-Taste
-Smell
-Texture
-Appearance
-Sturdy Packaging
-No crushing of Bud's
-Temp buffer (for cold storage)

Just make sure the buds are cured properly before a long term storage.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

you put em in the fridge huh? keep em extra fresh right! 

 i have heard of people storing in the freezer but ive also heard that colder  temps can degrade thc content...but you should be safe in the fridge, so id say just keep on doin whatchya doin and have a nice smoke!

 peace my friend


----------



## Blunted (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah the freezer's tempature can cause trichomes to rupture, thats why people put it in the fridge.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 14, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,
  The best way to store your killer bud is to use glass jars that you can vacuum seal. If all is cool, and your comfortable with doing so then go ahead and place the jars into the fridge, but a dark cool place will do just as well.
 Do make certain that your not placing orange peel in with it as this can lead to some molding if the peel was grown organic, and not sprayed with any type of anti-fungal.
 Check on your jars frequently to insure that your not gonna find mold, or that the seal has been broken. Vacuuming the jars will not crush your buds like they would be if you vacuum sealed them in bags. Also don't put the jars into the freezer. Just store in a cool DARK place away from prying eyes.
 Effen is 100% correct

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> I am trying to cure in the fridge right now.Slow process.I do keep my buds in the fridge for storage.I just keep them in the same Mason jars that I cured them in.I just pull out the buds that I am gonna smoke and leave the rest in the fridge.You dont need to seal the tops on the jars.Self sealers.Keep it GREEN




Just got Email back:hubba:  This is what i will do  

JB


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Platic containers (including vacuum sealed) IME can degrade the taste of the bud, sometimes even giving it a funny taste.
> 
> GLASS JARS ONLY!!!
> 
> ...




Thank You :hubba: :48:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope everything works out for ya my friend. Have a good smoke bub. Take care.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Shipmates,
> The best way to store your killer bud is to use glass jars that you can vacuum seal. If all is cool, and your comfortable with doing so then go ahead and place the jars into the fridge, but a dark cool place will do just as well.
> Do make certain that your not placing orange peel in with it as this can lead to some molding if the peel was grown organic, and not sprayed with any type of anti-fungal.
> Check on your jars frequently to insure that your not gonna find mold, or that the seal has been broken. Vacuuming the jars will not crush your buds like they would be if you vacuum sealed them in bags. Also don't put the jars into the freezer. Just store in a cool DARK place away from prying eyes.
> ...





Sweet :48: JB's


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Hope everything works out for ya my friend. Have a good smoke bub. Take care.




Will do Friend:48:


----------

